# What do you use your Galaxy Tab for?



## ericatomars23

I orginally got my tablet to give to my gf so her and we could video chat when she was away on bussiness. She loved it, and it served its purpose great. I orginally planned to return it once we got back from vaccation but I ended up loving it so much I kept it. The camera is incredible is probably the main reason I kept it.

So I'm just wondering what do you use your tablet for?


----------



## tpike

pdf read/note taking via repligo reader (the only paid app ive ever used), gtalk, corporate email, latitudes to track employee locations, thinkfree office, EVERNOTE. i love my tab. almost enough to not need a smart phone. its just too big to expect me to tote around everywhere like i do with my Epic


----------



## caldeio

I'm currently unemployed right now so my uses are different than when i had a job (then was mostly txting, 4k a month to one person lol)

Now; emulators, using the browser while i watch tv on my home tv/computer monitor, checking my email (both gmail and aol), using aim when I'm outside in the yard or what not, camera for taking pictures since i can see what they look like on the screen right away and not wait like a regular digital camera.

I use it mostly as a backup pc. If i had my pc, i dont use it. :grin3:

I do not, or have not yet used the tab yet for video. I'm having a hard time figuring that out. I download 720p shows and films in various formats but normally mkv, avi, and mp4's. They dont work on my tab! Well, and there 4gb-8gb a piece :erm (1):
I have shows already convert but are in resolution for the PSP, so i haven't tried that yet.


----------



## kamakazie2

I have installed mine into my dash and use it as a main replacement for my 10 year old car pc.

Its my GPS,Radio,Emulator,car phone,etc.....

fits perfectly in a double din opening


----------



## Rodderik

i use my tab for gps...i love gps at 7" versus 4" of my epic...i also use it for surfing the net when i'm not around the pc and light reading on the ummm yeah in there and i play the occasional game or two

but mostly i throw random code at it and see if it bursts into flames


----------



## Fox_Dye

I have a wifi version of the tab but only for a short while. My wife's aunt won one at work and she asked me to set it up. Things is its not mine but I got all my accounts on it and use the heck out of it. It's a slick little tab. I've been reading books playing games and blowing up netflix. I've fell in love with the form factor of it and am considering getting one for myself as I will only have this one for a few short days







. I will say it was a short run but I love the device. Just thought I would pop in and share my love for this little tab.

Sent from my liberated DX


----------



## tabber

@caldeio
I use mine for video regularly and I ran into the same problems. MX Video Player is the way to go for x264 content. Works where moboplayer and others did not.


----------



## Abby

caldeio said:


> I do not, or have not yet used the tab yet for video. I'm having a hard time figuring that out. I download 720p shows and films in various formats but normally mkv, avi, and mp4's. They dont work on my tab! Well, and there 4gb-8gb a piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have shows already convert but are in resolution for the PSP, so i haven't tried that yet.


Well, you could turn to this aneesoft Galaxy Tablets column to get the tips on how to play MKV, avi, and many more videos freely.


----------

